# Sticky  Remedies archive. Share links to your posts about what has helped you.



## MaximilianKohler

Hi guys,

Please use this thread to post *links *to threads you (or others if they haven't posted them yet) made about things that have helped/fixed your issues. So we can keep track of all the possible remedies that have helped people.

Some people probably find something helpful or curative, make a post about it, and then have no need to come back to the forums. So it would be good to archive these types of threads so new people can see them. It should also cut down on new people asking the same things over and over.

For examples, look at what I have in my signature.

*Please don't use this thread for comments/discussion. Do that in the linked threads* so this doesn't get cluttered.

See this similar one for *Constipation*: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Two threads about people having success with *FMT*:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/243081-i-recently-fixed-my-ibs-d-its-gone/

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/165423-fecal-bacteriotherapy-for-ibs-d-success/

Just a general article, but another FMT success for IBS: http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/4/11581994/fmt-fecal-matter-transplant-josiah-zayner-microbiome-ibs-c-diff ( note that he does some unnecessary/extreme things like rubbing antibiotics on his skin).

There are more FMT success stories elsewhere on the net. Donor quality seems to be the #1 factor, but it's really difficult to figure out what makes a donor good enough. I've seen a number of reports that *Taymount Clinic *FMTs are not effective, so take that into account before spending thousands of dollars on them. Their donors (and possibly procedure details) are likely inadequate.

--------------------------------------------------

*Zinc*: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/340618-zinc-has-anyone-tried-it-i-found-it-helpful-after-seeing-a-few-studies-showing-anti-diarrhealanti-bacterial-effects/


----------



## acureisoutthere

ShaneM also reversed his IBS-D via an FMT. You can read about it here :

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/248714-the-things-i-do-for-ibs-fmt-journal/


----------



## Desert Fox

Noted. Thanks for your kindly sharing


----------



## elranchhand

I have or had IBS D. My Dr suggested that I try Pancreatic Enzymes available at Health Food stores and Amazon. I tired it and it stopped the diarrhea after one pill. I use the 500 mg strength. Haven't had diarrhea in over two months now.


----------



## teriobe

fecal microbiome transplants, thats gross


----------



## dekkalife

teriobe said:


> fecal microbiome transplants, thats gross


How so?


----------



## mellosphere

teriobe said:


> fecal microbiome transplants, thats gross


Hey when you're desperate enough and have exhausted all other treatment options, it really loses any gross factor.


----------



## acureisoutthere

teriobe said:


> fecal microbiome transplants, thats gross


Well, that's an honest statement. A common first reaction. But, when you learn about it, and how some doctors are reversing human disease and literally restoring health, it becomes a little less gross. People that do FMTs are not touching it with their hands of course. They use sterile nitrile gloves, etc.

It's just poop. I grew up on a farm. We had to walk in it, shovel it, etc, etc. It's part of raising livestock on a farm. You wash up when you are done, and life goes on.


----------



## acureisoutthere

Here's another success story about FMTs :

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/166438-fecal-transplant-for-ibs-d/


----------



## acureisoutthere

Here's a report of a 47 yr old male having IBS reversed via one FMT.

https://www.thieme-connect.com/DOI/DOI?10.1055/s-0041-103798


----------



## acureisoutthere

Here's a report from the World Journal of Gastroenterology about FMTs used for IBS.

https://www.wjgnet.com/1007-9327/full/v23/i22/4112.htm


----------



## Green Floyd

Well, here's mine: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/339682-22-yrs-of-ibs-d-halted-with-first-dose-of-kratom/

I'm claiming success at 2 months (edit: now 14 months) in, though I'll continue to update. It's a miracle for me. Controversial for some. I'd like to see posts of the results if anyone does try this, thanks in advance.

I'm also happy to answer any questions people may have for me, on that thread (so as not to clutter this one). I feel like shouting from the rooftops, don't think the neighbors would understand however.


----------



## Akn1965

Here is a success story about Sucralfate.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/326474-found-a-cure/?fromsearch=1


----------



## Akn1965

Here is skip1000's success storyhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/159556-after-decades-of-ibs-d-i-am-finally-ibs-d-free/page-1#


----------



## Omnibeaux

I own the store, I am just trying to reach as much folks as I can due to various offers around that does not really help. Based on our feedbacks though we have several available products, it is our L-Glutamine that stood out. Feel free to review https://www.omnibeaux.com/shop/digestive-system/l-glutamine-amino-acid/
Due to its formulation apparently why it made the difference.


----------



## acureisoutthere

I found this success story on IBS this morning. I can't say I have personally tried it, but it seems worth reading anyhow.

https://pearceonearth.com/how-i-cured-my-irritable-bowel-syndrome/


----------



## whitescarf

It's still early days, but I'm having great success with Silicolgel.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/345626-please-try-silicolgel-found-something-that-controls-my-symptoms-after-10-years/


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Bile acid sequestrants: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/258945-bile-acid-sequestrants/


----------



## ga-peach

I'm having great success with Aegle Marmelos/Bael/Bilva. 
It goes by several names, but it's an Indian fruit.
I originally ordered some dried fruit and boiled it the drank the juice, as recommended by a member in a FB group. Then I got capsules, but lately I buy the organic Bilva powder on Amazon and use 1/2 tsp in a cup of hot water, twice a day.
I've had solid stools almost every day since Nov 1st. Stress is still an issue for me, but a little Kratom tea helps if I have high stress, like a dental appointment. I really don't care for how Kratom makes me feel, but I add it in to manage stress occasionally.


----------



## Magster

I have been inconsistent with Heathers Tummy Fiber acacia root. But when I do take it - it is a great alternative to Imodium. It does stop diarrhea. I do 1/2 tsp to 1 tsp and shake in container of 8 Oz water or quality juice.

Im on the road to check TCM accupuncture and herbs as well

Im so sad Im now an IBS-D. For 23 yrs I thought IBS-C was bad. And was SO happy I didnt have D.

Well for 2 years as expected, Diarrhea is by far more destructive - unhealthy and life altering.

And I see more desperation in this thread.


----------



## mellosphere

Yep Im desperate and very open about it. It has made me live my life in a very certain and inflexible way.


----------



## Katiep1990

Hello,
I am very new to forums but felt like a I had to join once I found something that helped to ease my IBS . I am a sufferer of over ten years. With it bringing anxiety depressions and many awkward and embarrassing situations. It got to the point a few months ago where EVERY food triggered my IBS. I have previously tried many diet regimes. I went back to the doctors and has NUMEROUS blood tests, only for them all to come back OK. I dont like taking medications and I very much prefer attempting a lifestyle change. I have managed to meet in the middle and settle on vitamins. I have had ONE tummy upset since taking these vitamins and that was during my period when my symptoms overlap anyway. Other than this I have had NO symptoms for over two months now! I actually got to eat at my wedding last week! I just want to say I am no health professional, and Im yet to run this by a doctor, but it has helped me massively and I couldnt wait to share my good news (I did forget to take them a few days after my wedding and I did have a bout of IBS. So I believe consistency is key). (I also have bad skin linked to the anxiety and this cleared that up too!)
I take every morning:
2 Kalms
1 Peppermint oil tablet
1 20billion friendly bacteria (acidophilus - Holland and Barrett)

I believe those are the ones helping my stomach, but I also take vitamin E and calcium (with vitamin D) which has cleared up my acne too)

If I am having a heavy meal, or a meal that would has previously sent my stomach in to turmoil; I do take another peppermint oil and kalms after. However most days I stick to just my morning routine.
After years of this horrible illness I do feel almost cured and got so excited to tell others. I have a check up with the doctors soon, I will be asking that this is OK for me to be taking daily, however it is the lowest dose of each and has cleared up my symptoms so I dont see why not. I do generally eat healthy and exercise, but even on days of binge this method has helped.
I really hope I can help others.


----------



## Xmasnoelle26

I have no proof or links to attach. But. My mom and I both have IBSD really badly. 
One day we started taking berberine supplements and it has helped so much! The problem isn't gone, but it helps with the stomach pain and episodes don't come as often as they had before. I still have diarhea and fairly often but the stomach pain isn't there so I can manage till I have a chance to find a bathroom


----------



## Lorelei56

I have found out I have severe food sensitivities to salicylates, sulfites, and fructose, which rule out most fruits and veggies for me, alas. I have a whole list of meds/supplements that seem to work for me:

Bile sequesters (Prevalite)

Anticholinergic cramp calmer (methscopalamine)

Low-dose naltrexone (2 mg/day)

Zenpep digestive enzyme

L-glutamine

Calcium gluconate (sequesters ammonia in the blood and helps with food sensitivities)

GABA

MSM

Zinc gluconate

Potassium gluconate

Magnesium glycinate (the only kind of Mg I can take without it causing D)

Granted, that's a lot of stuff to shove down your throat but somehow, this combination has allowed me to live a semi-normal life. I still have pain and a very active gut in the morning but it seems to calm down after a couple of hours and I can get through the day most days. Plus avoiding foods that I know will set me off. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Mibls

Not IBS-d but very similar symptoms so you may get some members here searching for answers. If you have diarrhea and stomach ulcers, but no H-pylori then you should get tested for gastrinoma. The diarrhea can be fixed with ranitidine so this very often goes unnoticed for years


----------



## rvz

What works for me. IBS-D

IBS-D is all about fiber and carbs and not enough stomach acid,witch contributors to undigested food getting eaten by bad bacteria

Intermittent fasting 1-2 meals a day,low fiber

To not get loose stools you need to cut all fiber and carbs out for few days and the slowly reintroduce fiber after you inflammation in intestines have come down and can again digest fiber,also stomach acid is key,so intermittent fasting helps to stomach acid to build up,also too much fat in diet dilutes stomach acid and i get more allergic to foods on high fat diet,so you need to find the sweet pot between fiber and fats

Bacteria live on fiber and carbs,if you have unhealthy bacteria/candida they eat fiber too ,so that the reason you need to cut fiber for few days and the reintroduce but very slowly (listen to your gut response to food)

Supplements that actually worked for me,i felt results from

Betaine HCL 3-5 capsules per meal

Probiotcs

Glutamine

Oregano oil


----------



## Athan

To administrator : Sorry about the post. I just saw the recommendation for avoiding discussions here. Please feel free to delete this post.

Just curious, but how did you find out about sulfites ?

I suspect of having a big problem with these myself !!



Lorelei56 said:


> I have found out I have severe food sensitivities to salicylates, sulfites, and fructose, which rule out most fruits and veggies for me, alas. I have a whole list of meds/supplements that seem to work for me:
> 
> Bile sequesters (Prevalite)
> 
> Anticholinergic cramp calmer (methscopalamine)
> 
> Low-dose naltrexone (2 mg/day)
> 
> Zenpep digestive enzyme
> 
> L-glutamine
> 
> Calcium gluconate (sequesters ammonia in the blood and helps with food sensitivities)
> 
> GABA
> 
> MSM
> 
> Zinc gluconate
> 
> Potassium gluconate
> 
> Magnesium glycinate (the only kind of Mg I can take without it causing D)
> 
> Granted, that's a lot of stuff to shove down your throat but somehow, this combination has allowed me to live a semi-normal life. I still have pain and a very active gut in the morning but it seems to calm down after a couple of hours and I can get through the day most days. Plus avoiding foods that I know will set me off. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Gutted66

As an accompaniment to my regular prescribed medications I find a product called Prelief(some kind of calcium supplement and marketed for bladder problems) actually helps calm down a flare. Not a cure by any means but I guess it acts a little similar to the calcium supplements recommended on here. I found regular calcium not to be very helpful but this product more tolerable. Don't take too many as they can cause a few problems.


----------



## masonmartin

Here i have share with you helpful home remedy for smelly gas & bloating. I just went through a couple of site which claims to provide the fart pills you can check - flatuscents.com and pilulepet.com for more info.These tablets works and can reduce the smelly flatulence and bloating. You can search for flatuscents on google.I hope these remedies helpful for you.


----------



## 20yribs

Colestipol

after 20 years diagnosed with IBSd a new gastro asked me to try it 
although originally prescribed for cholesterol, it was found to help bind acids.

may not help everyone, but aside from the psychological worries, I am about 99% recovered. 
skipped one day of this medicine and I was right back to the bathroom.

i am convinced this can help others, best of luck and wish everyone well.


----------



## TopDog

Hi,

I thought I'd share something that has helped me for the last few years. I was only daily Imodium for a number of years to try and help me. But since having this drink every morning, I haven't needed it and my life is pretty much normal. It's a smoothie that's helped me and hopefully, it may help others? It's best to consume within 24 hrs. ( Refrigerate what's leftover and have again the next day) I find one large cup every morning is enough for me but the recipe probably makes 4 large cups. So it would probably best to share the drink.

In a large blender add the following

*Ingredients:*


2 cups coconut water , 1 cup water (you can use 3 cups of coconut water instead )
2 handful leafy greens (baby spinach) or kale
1 banana
1 apple
1 small avocado
1 stick of celery
1/2 lebanese cucumber
add 1 small knob fresh turmeric, 2 slices fresh ginger, 3 tablespoons hemp seeds

*Method:*


Add all to a blender & whizz until smooth.

If it works, I would love to know


----------



## mellosphere

If that helped you I highly doubt you had ibs-d. But glad you found a solution.


----------



## Silviegee

This isn't about what helped me (as I am still baffled by IBS!) ,...but it's about a good friend of mine who had IBS-D for 18 years and really suffered . Then she went on the low FODMAP diet, and it really worked for her. She was super-strict with it, and did what we are all told NOT to do....that is, she stayed on it for Two Years! She said that one day she began to feel normal, and that carried on day after day, so she gradually re-introduced normal foods bit by bit, and has been able to eat anything ever since, and has no more IBS-D symptoms.
With one exception: in winter last year she had a very stressful few weeks, and the IBS came back very briefly before going away again. She is fine right now.


----------



## redline100

MaximilianKohler said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please use this thread to post *links *to threads you (or others if they haven't posted them yet) made about things that have helped/fixed your issues. So we can keep track of all the possible remedies that have helped people.
> 
> Some people probably find something helpful or curative, make a post about it, and then have no need to come back to the forums. So it would be good to archive these types of threads so new people can see them. It should also cut down on new people asking the same things over and over.
> 
> For examples, look at what I have in my signature.
> 
> *Please don't use this thread for comments/discussion. Do that in the linked threads* so this doesn't get cluttered.
> 
> See this similar one for *Constipation*: THE GREAT LIST OF REMEDIES!


Hey all. I have had IBS-D for quite a few years, controlled by Imodium and bentonite clay. Its not ideal but workable.
Anyway, I have recently been prescribed Ozempic as I am a pre-diabetic. I am still on the starting dose .25mg and my IBS has dissapeared. Its been 4 weeks now and I am at 1 BM per day. Never anything different and I am now off all imodium. It slows food leaving the stomach for the intestines as its used as a weight loss treatment also. Because it slows it leaving it makes you stay full longer. 
I think thats why it helps IBS-D.

Its been such a relief. Anyway it might be worth checking it out


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Major improvements from a 1 out of 25,000 FMT donor: High quality FMT donor results in major improvements for...


----------



## NHow

The only thing that works for me is Ondansetron syrup. I take about .5mil a day in the morning. Sometimes I get a bit of C probably as a reaction to the Ondansetron slowing down my system. Then I stop for a day to get things running again. It's a bit trial and error to get the right balance. I had my GB removed almost 20 years ago and that's when all the problems started. Bile acid sequestrants worked for a while but then didn't. So, for now this is my best bet. Hope this is helpful to others.


----------



## gacridge

I finally added Vicks Vaporub to treat my IBS symptoms. I have had problems with IBS for 22 years. My main problem is blockage and hard stools that get trapped, doesn't want to go up or down. I could be up hours, especially in the night, with great pain. I admit I chose to change my diet first. Getting gluten out of my system was the best thing I have done. Second, I get more fruits and veggies. I don't like veggies so I choose non dairy smoothies to hid them. While things are progressively better, I still have some blockage now and again. A few weeks ago, I applied a generous amount of Vicks, topical, along the right side of my large colon, where most of my blockage occurs. I could feel the menthol heating up and had no idea what would happen, but it couldn't hurt. To my surprise, within 20 minutes the pain of the pressure was significantly decreased. Within an hour, I was using the bathroom. I continued this routine for 3 nights in a row. I did not have blockage on these nights, but I realized it was softening my stools the next day. Like the commercial says, #2 should be easy to do. If you have troubles like me, I would recommend this natural treatment. Thanks,


----------

